# Login issue



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

So, after installing Windows 10 I choose NOT to use a Microsoft account ,
I still much prefer to just have a username/password
that was all fine and dandy until I went the MS store and was forced to use a Microsoft account to install Netflix 
again no big deal. 

problem now is: when I reboot the computer 
it no longer allows me to login with my usual username / password combo
it is NOW forcing me to login with the Microsoft account I used to get Netflix downloaded ?

WTF


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

From the login screen the available users should be in the bottom left of the screen.
Or within Windows click the Start button and at the top click on the current user name which should give the ability to change users.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Tried ....

would NOT allow me to login to my local account/ username
when I did click on it, it still would not allow me to login
the username displayed was the one tied to the Microsoft account

althought it showed I had opportunity to login 'local account' or with email address, it actually would NOT allow me
to

I was rather annoyed by this 'forcing' of use of email address

looks like Microsoft is trying to force users into their methods , and be just like APPLE (crap)
brain washing methology
I don't buy inito that method of brainwashing

I choose what I want to login with and will not be force
if Microsoft is going to start with using Apple tricks

, then i'll move to Linux 

thanks for the response.....
anyone else try it on their versions ?or with any sort of rtm/oem verson yet ?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I have not heard of nor have I seen this "problem" on any W10 system. Therefore I suspect that you are missing something. There is no way that MS will "force" users to login via an MS account. MS may set things up is such a way that it encourages a user to use the MS account login, but there is a big difference between "force" and "encourage".

W10 works in much the same way as W8.1.

If a user does not want to login with an MS account then they should click on Create a New Account. You then have an option to create a Local Account. If you then login via this Local Account it becomes the default account for subsequent logins.

T.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Just to add in with Tabvla,
I have build 10240 with three user accounts. One is linked with an email address and the other two are not. 
No issues with switching between users or setting accounts up with or without an email address.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

On my Windows 8.1, I can log into what ever account I want, by clicking on the screen/mouse icon in the lower left corner of the "Welcome" screen.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Go into the Control Panel \ User Accounts \ Make changes to my account in PC setting \ Sign in with a local account instead. Now follow the prompts.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

yes, I tried loggin in with local account but it kept on forcing me to login with the 'email ' account

its okey
I got rid of it and got the newest version...
seems to be okay so far

Thanks...


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Swiper said:


> yes, I tried loggin in with local account but it kept on forcing me to login with the 'email ' account...


That is incorrect. There is absolutely no code within W10 that "forces" a user to login via an MS Account.

If your issue has been resolved then that is a good result for you. However, it is important that other Forum members do not get the impression that they are being "forced" to use an MS Account to login to their computer. That is simply not the case.

T.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

well, with the new version, it has done it again

setup a "LOCAL" user called it Swiper with a password
worked fine until I went to Windows store and had to 'purchase' an ap again, with my Microsoft account (which is the one I use ONLY for my XBOXONE 
no worried, signed in with my Xboxone account, downloaded my app

NOW once, again,
the ONLY way I can log in, is with the Microsoft account
it does not recognize my local login name and/or password any more


you can NOT tell me this happens for only me ?
this is a major screw up........
god how I hate how Microsoft is trying to make their product more like APPLE
its such garbage having to link everything to an email account


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

well, with the new version, it has done it again

setup a "LOCAL" user called it Swiper with a password
worked fine until I went to Windows store and had to 'purchase' an ap again, with my Microsoft account (which is the one I use ONLY for my XBOXONE 
no worried, signed in with my Xboxone account, downloaded my app

NOW once, again,
the ONLY way I can log in, is with the Microsoft account
it does not recognize my local login name and/or password any more


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

It seems like this issue with your Login is not "Solved". You may want to change the status of this Thread back to unsolved.

I know that I am starting to sound like a broken record but you need to get the idea out of your head that Microsoft are "forcing" users to login with an MS Account. That is simply not true.

If you can understand that then you will have a much clearer view of how to resolve this issue.



> Posted by Swiper : ... _you can NOT tell me this happens for only me ? this is a major screw up........ god how I hate how Microsoft is trying to make their product more like APPLE. its such garbage having to link everything to an email account_ ....


You are both correct an incorrect. Firstly you are correct because - you are not alone - there are a few other posts on other Forums that indicate that there is a bug in the registration code of User Accounts which can result in both MS and Local accounts being incorrectly registered or synced or both.

Secondly you are incorrect in thinking that you have to "....link everything to an email account...". You don't. You can use W10 without any kind of email account - MS or other. However, if you want to use the Microsoft Store then you need (for very obvious reasons) to Login to the Store. MS use an email address in the same way as a Username. And you don't even have to use your personal MS email. You can create an email address such as [email protected]

As for solving your current Login problem. It would help if you firstly accepted that Microsoft are not forcing you to login with an MS Account and understood that this is simply a software bug that can be (temporarily) fixed with some work-a-rounds. It would also be very helpful if you could explain in a step-by-step manner how the problem is occurring and what actions you have already tried to fix the problem.

I look forward to resolving this issue if we can stick to technically correct and clear correspondence.

T.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

figured it out again .........

after you login to the windows store with your Microsoft account, (Widnows 10 will force/require you to use that account)
the next time you try to login YOU MUST login with that Microsoft account. it will NOT allow you to log back in 'locally'

the only way to get back to using local account is to go to the Accounts section (from the ms account ) and change the login back to "local" account

and then it will allow you to login 'locally' the next time you log out /log back in


either way, the desktop and icons don't change but the account you 'authenticate' with does
so it will always login 'locally' until such time you login with a Microsoft account.
then you need to change the account back to local

I am back to local login on this machine

its annoying but at least NOW, I know how to figure it out


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Swiper said:


> figured it out again .........


Well I am pleased that you have figured it out because I haven't. So I would appreciate your feedback.

Let us assume that a typical Home User on a typical system has 3 User Accounts as follows: -

1. Administrator Account setup as a Local Account
2. Standard Account #1 setup as a Local Account
3. Standard Account #2 setup as a Microsoft Account

When the user starts the computer they can select which account they want to use to Login from the Start Screen.

For the purpose of this example, let us assume that this User, uses these accounts as follows: -

1. Administrator Account - ONLY for tasks that require Administrator privileges
2. Standard Account #1 - for normal daily tasks
3. Standard Account #2 - ONLY for tasks that require an MS Login (for example purchases from the MS Store)

So let us assume that this User is logged-in with Standard Account #1 - Local Account. Now they want to purchase an App from the MS Store. So they return to the Login Screen and Login using Standard Account #2 - MS Account. (NOTE : There is no need for the User to Logout from Standard Account #1 - Local Account). The User makes their purchase and then logs-out from the Standard Account #2 - MS Account. They can now return to their normal account which is Standard Account #1 - Local Account.

*QUESTION* : Why does the above not work on your system...

T.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

I am not sure on the 3 user account system but
from your info here:



> There is no need for the User to Logout from Standard Account #1 - Local Account). The User makes their purchase and then logs-out from the Standard Account #2 - MS Account. They can now return to their normal account which is Standard Account #1 - Local Account.


when you are logged in as Standard Account #1 and you go to the app store to make a purchase, you don't log out of standard account 1 first, and go into standard 2 
you just authenticate your purchase with your standard 2 account credentials ( much like going to any only purchase ) and you are on your way. 
The problem only surfaces when you log out of computer or reboot it ( or log in remotely using remote desktop)
it will require that you sign in with the standard 2 account credentials even if you are trying to login to standard 1.



> The User makes their purchase and then logs-out from the Standard Account #2 - MS Account


you don't login that standard 2 account per se to make the purchase , so there is not technical log out of standard 2 account.
the problem is once you make a purchase through windows store, the system will change your login type to MS account and thus the only way back in the the computer after log out/reboot is to use the MS Account//Standard 2

Personally, I think this is a problem that Microsoft needs to address, especially if the computer has multiple logins to deal with. I am not sure how it would deal with more than the one but I assume it would be the same, once you make a purchase with MS account, the account type is switched to that and so when user logs out, the only way back in is with that account
but I don't know for sure since I don't have a multi account system here
( I can try it at home when I get there to see ) it may only link MS account with whatever account you were logged in locally to at the time you authenticated with MS account. but again, not sure.

they need to patch it so, login type is ONE type and not to mix the two accounts as one when a store purchase is made.

a) you login in with normal account ( and use MS account ONLY for store purchases) 
b) you login with MS Account ( and there would be no need to login for store purchases )


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Swiper, thanks for your feedback of what you are experiencing on your system. (Please could you mark this Thread as "unsolved" because I don't think the original issue that you reported is solved).

The example that I gave was for "example purposes" only - just to obtain some clarity in a fairly simple scenario.

My understanding, from what you have reported, is that when you are logged-in with a Local Account and then login to your MS Account to perform some task associated with MS (for example a purchase from the MS Store), that Windows automatically changes your Local Account to an MS Account, which then means that the next time that you login to your computer, you have to use your MS Account credentials to login because your Local Account no longer exists. To return your Account-type to a Local Account you have to go to Control Panel > Users > Your Account and change the account type.

Is my understanding, as described above correct..?

T.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

yes for the most part
Just to clarify a bit more:

I am not logging into an actual MS account (on computer ) to make store purchase first
I am logged in with local account, go to store, authenticate with an MS email address. (still logged in local account) and the NEXT time you try to log into the computer (after the reboot/or log out) it forces you to log in with MS e-mail /account credentials first, and then you can switch the account type back to Local after 

its really a dumb thing that I hope will be fixed by Microsoft


I don't have a problem logging in with an MS email address to make store purchases, but it should not 'switch' my account type to MS account after I make a purchase. it should just authenticate my purchase with the email account and that's it.

the other problem that may surface (again i am not sure ) is:
I am logged in on a laptop with standard account # (local account)
I make a purchase at windows store with ms email. 
not technically, windows has now inadvertently and unknowingly switched my account type to MS account
I shut off laptop , go to some place that does not have an active internet connection or wifi, and I have NO way to log into my computer because if the computer no longer has internet, it has NO way to allow me to login when it can not authenticate me with my MS email account (afaik - you need internet connection to authenticate to ms account)


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Firstly, my apologies for taking so long to understand the "problem" that you are experiencing.

Because you created this Thread in the Windows 10 Forum, I was (wrongly) under the impression that the behavior that you were describing was some new behavior in W10 - which of course it isn't.

There are two sections to your last Post and I would like to address each section separately.

The behavior that you describe with respect to logins and Local and MS Accounts is the way it has always been with Windows Store, so this is not new behavior in W10. You may not like it - and you would almost certainly have many that would agree with you - but this is not a "bug" as such and there is no possibility that MS will change the way this works.

The simple solution to dealing with this issue is to simply have 2 User Accounts - a Local Account for everyday use and an MS Account for dealings with MS, such as purchases from the MS Store. (And of course I would also recommend an Administrator Account (Local) as detailed in my Post #14). And of course there is no need to login and out of these Accounts - you simply flip from the one to the other. If you want some security then use a PIN - very quick, very easy, very simple.

The second part of your last Post has me a little puzzled.....



> Swiper wrote : ......_ I make a purchase at windows store with ms email._ .....


How do you do that..? The only way that I am aware of to make a purchase at the MS Store is if you are logged-in with an MS Account. You have found a way to make purchases directly from an MS Email.....

T.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

not sure what you mean by it being normal
it isn't normal, not even with windows 8


if I have ONE account on my Windows 10 computer
call it LOCAL
I login with a password
use it for everything
when I go to Windows store to make a purchase of an app, it only requires you login with a MS e-mail address
(you do NOT have to create a MS account in Windows 10)
never have I ever created an MS Email account login for Windows 10 , I created an email address ( which I use for my xboxone)

after I create and use LOCAL account in Windows10
and make a purchase on Windows Store (using email address ) not an MS Account (in Widnows 10)

this is where it will AUTOMATICALLY LINK my xboxone email address with my Local account and now FORCE me to login with my email address password, NOT my LOCAL account password ( the only account I created in Widnows 10)


we/you are confused by the the terminology of MS account AND MS email address 
to Windows 10, this is one and the same.......but is NOT the case when I used windows 8

Do you have Windows 10
have you tried
create ONE account (local)
go to Windows store , make an app purchase using email account from MS
and log out of the computer ?
which password/account does it require you login with ?

remember you only have created , in Windows 10, ONE local account, not the one linked to MS email account ???


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for your feedback and explanation of what you are experiencing.

I have very little experience of W8 as quoted in your last post. I upgraded my computers and those of my clients immediately W8.1 was released which meant that I moved almost immediately from W7 to W8.1 with only a very short period using W8. So I cannot comment on how this worked in W8.

Personally I cannot see any difference in behavior with respect to the MS Store between W8.1 and W10.

An MS email account and an MS login account are similar concepts - but are not the same. You don't even need Windows to have an MS email account. MS email accounts work perfectly well on Android and OS-X.

In W8.1 if you were logged-in with a Local Account and you then tried to purchase something from the MS Store you couldn't unless you changed the Account to an MS Account. That has always been the case and although the UI in W10 may be somewhat different the underlying procedure is the same.

That is one reason why on my personal computers I always have 3 Login Accounts - Admin Local; User#1 Local and User#2 MS. That really simplifies things.

Hope that you manage to work out a way to live happily with the way MS has arranged this functionality - the one thing that you can be absolutely sure of is that it is not a bug and there is no way that MS will change this procedure.

T.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

well, I think I have to agree to disagree
I don't see how MS would feel it is normal for me to create a local account
use an MS e-mail address to purchase an app and then, FORCE (yes, force me, because i have no other options available to me ) to log in with my MS email account to my computer ?
if that is a built in feature, it is a stupid built in feature that needs to be patched
they should never ASSUME someone's MS account is linked to the logged on local user account on a computer. that is a ridiculous assumption.

the account you log into the computer with should be whatever I choose it to be to begin with and ONLY that
there should be no switching of my account type after making a windows store purchase. That is not a typical/normal function that should be 'built in to any OS' ever

Even apple knows how to differentiate between a local account and iTunes/login and would not/does not "change the account type" you login to you mac with.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I think MS have one very unhappy customer.....  ...... and you probably aren't alone...!!



Swiper said:


> ..... yes, force me, because i have no other options available to me .....


Well, actually you do. Create an Account which you use ONLY when you are doing "Microsoft stuff". On my personal computers I run multiple Accounts (Admin, Local, MS) and, believe me, it works really well. For normal daily work I use the Local. When I want to do some MS stuff I switch to MS. For security I use a PIN which is as quick as a Mouse-click. I am so used to the procedure that I don't even think about it anymore.



Swiper said:


> .... if that is a built in feature, it is a stupid built in feature that needs to be patched .....


A few years back the Eagles made a comeback and released an Album called [ Until ] Hell Freezes Over. That is about how long it will take for MS to change this "feature".

Don't you just love computers.... 

T.


----------

